# Vasquez likely to stay in Europe a very long time



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...an_vasquez_signs_huge_deal_with_fc_barcelona/



> 26th July, 2006 - 11:32 am
> Mundo Deportivo - A Spanish sports newspaper is reporting that 2005 Orlando Magic lottery pick has signed a long-term contract with a large buyout sum with FC Barcelona.
> 
> The deal is a four-year contract. He will earn 1.4 million euros ($1.75 million USD) per year and he will have an approximately 8.5 million euros ($10.75 million USD) buyout.


You might as well give up on this clown. There's no way he's ever going to have this contract bought out, if this is true, so you're looking at four years minimum before he comes over. What an ***.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I've pretty much already given up all hope on his arrival to Orlando. The kid seems a bit scared of NBA play. I just hope some team offers us something for his rights.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Who cares.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

If you think about it, if he would have come, we probably would not have traded for Darko. Could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> If you think about it, if he would have come, we probably would not have traded for Darko. Could be a blessing in disguise.


Good point. 

Also, if he stays in Europe and continues to develop to meet his potential, he could be a very welcomed addition in 4 years and be better than he would have been sitting on the Magic's bench.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

Who Cares? Lets GO Magic 2007!!!


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what a lil *****


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

you got it. he is seriously afraid. ***** :curse:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

That sucks ... we should have traded his rights before or during the draft. Now even his rights aren't worth **** for at least 2-3 years.


----------



## Odomiles (Mar 23, 2004)

He'll be about 27 years old when (_if_, i should say) he finally comes over, since he's 23 years old now, which means he'll only have about 5 good years in him. I'm guessing a year or two of that will be used to adjust to the NBA game.

I would just forget that this guy even exists.


----------



## baller213 (Jun 19, 2006)

If he comes back in 4 years, I'd imagine he'll still be on a rookie contract for 3 to 4 years. And if in 4 years, Dwight, Darko, Jameer can turn the magic into legit contenders, I wouldn't mind finally getting 27 year old Vasquez, on a rookie contract who's hopefully matured and in his prime as well.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Glad we did a lot of research on good ol' Vazquez. This guy is so simple to read now, how was it so hard for management to read him back then? Simple, they didn't try and didn't do any research on him.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

With the 11th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft the Orlando Magic select...*GERALD GREEN*.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Isn't he in the NBDL?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

JT3000 said:


> Isn't he in the NBDL?



He was for stretches last year. But anything would be better than what we got ... which at this point looks like it could really turn into absolutely nothing.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> He was for stretches last year. But anything would be better than what we got ... which at this point looks like it could really turn into absolutely nothing.


Not so quick...we did get cap relief from Vazquez never signing. Right?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Not so quick...we did get cap relief from Vazquez never signing. Right?


We're not paying him, but I believe there's a cap hold for his first year salary. This will cut into our cap room next season so once again Fran is screwing us.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> We're not paying him, but I believe there's a cap hold for his first year salary. This will cut into our cap room next season so once again Fran is screwing us.



Really? You sure about that? I can't believe that would be true. If it is, I might fly over there and kick his tall Spanish ***.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> Really? You sure about that? I can't believe that would be true. If it is, I might fly over there and kick his tall Spanish ***.


We aren't. The way I take it is that we own Vazquez's NBA rights, which don't affect our cap at all because we're not paying him. We can't take a cap hit if we're not giving out salary, it wouldn't make any sense.

I found something which backs up my statement from Larry ****.



Larry **** said:


> Draft picks (both first and second round) count $0 for salary matching purposes. This is true both before and after the draft, until the player signs a contract. This can make it very difficult to construct a trade that is equitable in both trade value and basketball talent.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> We aren't. The way I take it is that we own Vazquez's NBA rights, which don't affect our cap at all because we're not paying him. We can't take a cap hit if we're not giving out salary, it wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> I found something which backs up my statement from Larry ****.



Phew. Ok, I can close my Orbitz explorer window now.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> We aren't. The way I take it is that we own Vazquez's NBA rights, which don't affect our cap at all because we're not paying him. We can't take a cap hit if we're not giving out salary, it wouldn't make any sense.
> 
> I found something which backs up my statement from Larry ****.


He counts for zero salary in a trade, but he still counts against the cap.

From ****'s site:

Question 14: Exactly what is included when computing total team salaries?



Larry **** said:


> The "scale" amount for the team's unsigned first-round draft pick(s) (see question number 43). This amount begins applying to the team's team salary immediately upon selection in the draft. *However, this is not the same as his trade value* (see question number 71).


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Captain Obvious said:


> He counts for zero salary in a trade, but he still counts against the cap.
> 
> From ****'s site:
> 
> Question 14: Exactly what is included when computing total team salaries?


That's beyond stupid. If you're not paying him to play for the Magic, why should his "imaginary salary" count against us? I believe you, but it seems somewhat iffy. In the case of Mario Austin, where the Bulls still hit salary cap wise for having him on the roster? Theoretically, wouldn't every player drafted and not signed count against the salary cap for the team till their rookie contract was up?

It just seems too weird, thanks for the info though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Maybe it only counts initially after the draft. I really can't imagine that his potential salary could count against Orlando's cap while he is playing overseas. And if it does, that is BS.


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

With the 11th pick in the 2005 NBA Draft the Orlando Magic select...NOTHING... yes, they refuse to have anything to do with Sean May, Rashad McCants, Danny Granger, Gerald Green, Luther Head, David Lee... but didn't trade their first round pick, as it gives them a nice little salary cap punishment.

It is obvious to the crowd that Dwight Howard is proud of the organization, no one could imagine him loosing faith in them now...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

JNice said:


> Maybe it only counts initially after the draft. I really can't imagine that his potential salary could count against Orlando's cap while he is playing overseas. And if it does, that is BS.


I think it will count until he signs with us. If we decide he's not ever coming, we can renounce his rights and lose the cap hold.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Captain Obvious said:


> I think it will count until he signs with us. If we decide he's not ever coming, we can renounce his rights and lose the cap hold.


As long as he is under contract with another team, there is no cap hold. The Magic simply hold his rights to play in the NBA with no Salary Cap impact until that point.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> As long as he is under contract with another team, there is no cap hold. The Magic simply hold his rights to play in the NBA with no Salary Cap impact until that point.


Thanks for clearing that up. I thought it was a little crazy to be punished for team salary when you're not paying him a cent.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Great use of a 1st rounder right there...


----------

